# Centerpiece fish for tank of tiny fish?



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a whole lot of fish! I wouldn't feel comfortable with that many fish in that size tank. Personally I would do 1 bottom dweller group (Cory's), one of two schools of mid level fish (tetra's or something) and then a centerpiece fish or two. 
In my 75g I've got 2 Pinoy Angels, 15 black neons, 15 Serpae tetras, and 4 Oto's. I really enjoy that tank. 
In my 46 I'm working on a group of 20 cardinals and neons, 6 Cory's and 2 GBR's along with a bunch of RCS. 
Both tanks require little maintenance and the inhabitants are happy. My Angels breed regularly and I'm hoping that my Rams will once I get a female for my male


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Alright, I'll scale back a little. How do the GBRs act around the tetras? Do they ever attack them? 
Also, if I only select fish under 2" (except for the bettas and maybe GBRs) how many overall do you think would be a good number? I know 'one inch per gallon' works okay as a basic measuring stick for itty bitty fish...


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Rainbows? Maybe Praecox or something colorful.


----------



## Perchance (Dec 4, 2012)

This site isn't at all 'all inclusive' or the holy grail of truth by any means but it was immensely helpful to me.. It gives you the chance to change your ideas, numbers and species really easily to just get an idea of what could work.

http://www.aqadvisor.com/


I do love rainbow fish, though.. And there are a ridiculous number of sub species to look into. They will, however, be dull as juveniles.

GBRs are usually fine with tetras. I'd introduce them last, after everything else is established but it should be fine. I would avoid them, however, as they prefer higher temperatures than most community fish. They also prefer lower pH and people usually overlook this. They are also quite delicate and need pristine water with stable parameters. While they often do fine in the lower temps, that usually only last a minimal amount of time in these conditions.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Betta132 said:


> Alright, I'll scale back a little. How do the GBRs act around the tetras? Do they ever attack them?
> Also, if I only select fish under 2" (except for the bettas and maybe GBRs) how many overall do you think would be a good number? I know 'one inch per gallon' works okay as a basic measuring stick for itty bitty fish...


I've only had my GBR for a few days. This far he's super active and hangs out with the Cory's. He doesn't bother anyone including the shrimp. Other than the GBR and Cory's not eating much, they seem happy. My PH is a little on the high side and my temps are between 72* and 75*. 
I'm no expert on how heavily a tank can be stocked, but I'm sure it depends on your filtration and plant stock.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Perchance said:


> This site isn't at all 'all inclusive' or the holy grail of truth by any means but it was immensely helpful to me.. It gives you the chance to change your ideas, numbers and species really easily to just get an idea of what could work.
> 
> http://www.aqadvisor.com/
> 
> ...


I tried to use that site, but these full-page ads popped up every time I tried to do something, and I pretty much couldn't do anything. 
Alright, I'll look into rainbow fish... They are pretty, and I don't really mind dull colors, as long as they have personality.
Hmm... I might get something other than GBRs, I'm trying to stick with hardier fish.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe the Bolivian rams? They're reputed to be significantly hardier than the blue Venezuelans. (Rams don't really come from Germany, do they?)

What about pearl gouramis? They're lovely, and have a peaceful rep - and small mouths for their size...

~Bruce


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem with the pearls is, I really want to keep sparkling gouramis, and I don't know if that would be a problem. Oh, I tried out that stocking thing:








So it looks like I have a little wiggle room.


----------



## Perchance (Dec 4, 2012)

Betta132 said:


> I tried to use that site, but these full-page ads popped up every time I tried to do something, and I pretty much couldn't do anything.
> Alright, I'll look into rainbow fish... They are pretty, and I don't really mind dull colors, as long as they have personality.
> Hmm... I might get something other than GBRs, I'm trying to stick with hardier fish.



Really? That's strange? I must have some add ons that stop those kind of adds because it hasn't happened for me, sorry about that! 

My guys (currently in quarantine) are supper friendly and already greet me and are super friendly and just really interesting guys 

Yeah, that'd be a good idea. Bolivian Rams are, as was said, a hardier option that suits lower temps.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

IMO, less species in higher schools makes the fish a lot more comfortable and makes the tank look more pleasing fish wise. But some will disagree...


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Alright, I'll look into Bolivian rams. 
@mitchfish9, from what I've seen, most of these fish will more or less school with eachother. For example, pencilfish of two kinds will form one school, and the same usually goes for similarly-sized cories. I totally agree with you about the larger schools, I'm just trying to balance numbers and variety.


----------

